# Understanding Depoe Bay Phase I and II?



## DaveNV (Jan 11, 2020)

I'm looking at visiting WM Depoe Bay. Can someone please explain the Phase I and II arrangement? Is one preferred over the other?  The WM website isn't clear about which is which, and how things are laid out.  My interest is mainly about whale watching and ocean views. Which one is better to book for the best views from the unit?

Follow-on question about whale watching:  Is Depoe Bay the best WM site for this?  If not, which WM on the Oregon Coast would be the best location for whale watching?  

Dave


----------



## JohnPaul (Jan 11, 2020)

All units have a view of the water. The phase 2 units face the cove rather than the ocean itself. Some of the rooms in phase 2 also look over the basketball court which in my opinion isn’t quite as nice of view.  
However every room at depot bay is terrific in my view. I don’t think you can be unhappy in any of them


----------



## JohnPaul (Jan 11, 2020)

View from a Phase 2 room.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 11, 2020)

Thanks, JohnPaul.  Is this the cove I've heard whales sometimes come into?  And all else being equal, it seems booking Phase I would typically bring the better view (i.e. no basketball court option)?

Dave


----------



## Travel1 (Jan 11, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks, JohnPaul.  Is this the cove I've heard whales sometimes come into?  And all else being equal, it seems booking Phase I would typically bring the better view (i.e. no basketball court option)?
> 
> Dave








View from Phase 1, which generally has better views (but both are nice!).  This was taken in June when the waves are calmer and therefore better for whale watching.  During the winter, the surf and waves are much bigger and therefore harder to see whales.


----------



## rhonda (Jan 11, 2020)

Great photos!  Thanks to you both for sharing these!


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 11, 2020)

I personally have never heard a report of them coming into Pirate Cove, but I guess it is possible.  I have seen them in the main part of Depoe Bay, sometimes very close to the shoreline:


----------



## Travel1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Note, one nice thing about the Phase II buildings is that you can determine in advance if you want a ground floor or upper floor unit.

*In Phase II*, all 2 Bedroom Phase II Queen Beds (King in Master, Queen in second bedroom) will be on the upper floors.  All 2 Bedroom Phase II Twin Beds (King in Master, twins in second bedroom) will be on the ground floor.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 11, 2020)

Travel1 said:


> Note, one nice thing about the Phase II buildings is that you can determine in advance if you want a ground floor or upper floor unit.
> 
> *In Phase II*, all 2 Bedroom Phase II Queen Beds (King in Master, Queen in second bedroom) will be on the upper floors.  All 2 Bedroom Phase II Twin Beds (King in Master, twins in second bedroom) will be on the ground floor.



Thanks for that.  So one assumes the views are better from the upper floors?

I'm looking at a Wintertime or early Spring visit, so anticipate stormy weather.  I'd like to try and get the best view from the unit.

That being said, we visited Newport a few years ago over Valentine's Day, and it was unexpectedly clear, sunny, and 60 degrees.  We drove my Porsche Boxster with the top down most of the way.  Rare weather for that time of year, certainly! 

Dave


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 11, 2020)

ecwinch said:


> I personally have never heard a report of them coming into Pirate Cove, but I guess it is possible.  I have seen them in the main part of Depoe Bay, sometimes very close to the shoreline:



That may be what I was hearing. I don't know that section of coastline very well. 

Dave


----------



## easyrider (Jan 11, 2020)

I like the two bed units in phase 1 in the first or second story. The patios above the first and second story units are somewhat protected from the rain. I had phase 1 first story and really liked being able to walk over to the rocks from my patio. 

We saw whales with the binoculars mostly. I took my boat and launched out of Depot Bay. What a hoot. Anyway, the fishing and crabbing is pretty good in the area. We bottom fished. I wanted to chase the tuna but they were too far out.

Bill


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 11, 2020)

easyrider said:


> I like the two bed units in phase 1 in the first or second story. The patios above the first and second story units are somewhat protected from the rain. I had phase 1 first story and really liked being able to walk over to the rocks from my patio.
> 
> We saw whales with the binoculars mostly. I took my boat and launched out of Depot Bay. What a hoot. Anyway, the fishing and crabbing is pretty good in the area. We bottom fished. I wanted to chase the tuna but they were too far out.
> 
> Bill



You need to take me the next time you take your boat there.  I'd go out. 

From what I'm hearing, just about anything at WM Depoe Bay is good.  The rest is in the details.

Dave


----------



## Travel1 (Jan 11, 2020)

DaveNW said:


> Thanks for that.  So one assumes the views are better from the upper floors?
> 
> I'm looking at a Wintertime or early Spring visit, so anticipate stormy weather.  I'd like to try and get the best view from the unit.
> 
> ...


Yes, we always prefer the upper floors for the best views, and we have always stayed in Phase I that doesn't guarantee the upper floor.  All units face the ocean, but you won't always see the waves hitting the coast from your living room on the ground floors (except in a few buildings that are very close to the edge).  As you probably already know, room locations are determined by the date of your reservation...so the further out you book your reservation, the better the chance for an upper floor unit (given that one is available the day you check in)

We love the stormy weather at Depoe Bay in the winter!


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 11, 2020)

There is the Whale Cove Habitat Refuge just south of Depoe Bay. Also Rocky Creek State Scenic Viewpoint just a little further south. There is a bench out by the cliffs for good viewing.


----------

